# does anyone have chronic muscle tension? knots in your neck



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

back etc...? if so what helps it?


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

got it in my head mainly, some things like exercise, hot bath can help, but it seems pretty stuck!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, I got a massive knot in my neck. It doesn't really cause me too much bother though.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I have "chronic progressive tension headaches". I find exercise works best (i jog), with ibuprofen coming in handy if i'm at work/in class.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

All caused by Anxiety. Lose the anxiety, lose the pain. You dont get headaches because of a lack of ibuprofin in your blood...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I get chronic neck pain and i used to have real bad knots in my neck. The knots went away after awile but i get chronic pain on and off in my neck still.

I think it was mostly tension causing the muscle spasm. I had a spasm 24/7 for a few months actually. The clonazepam at the right dose got rid of the muscle spasm but some of the pain came back.

Unfortunatly you do build up a tolerance to the muscle relaxant effect's of benzos pretty quickly. Unlike the anti-anxiety effect's which usually last a long time.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Ever since the DPD started, I've suffered from cronic upper back, neck, and head tension! Actual muscle spasms are also a fairly frequent occurance. Hot showers, baths, massages, yoga, and meditation have all been handy for short term relief. Most of the time I just take lots of Ibuprofine. Unfortunately, it always comes back all to soon. Personally, I feel it is a side effect of functioning with DPD.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> All caused by Anxiety. Lose the anxiety, lose the pain. You dont get headaches because of a lack of ibuprofin in your blood...


The medical community doesn't know the cause of tension headaches, and although anxiety can trigger these kinds of headaches and muscle pain, its certainly not the only trigger.

Ibuprofen isn't found normally found in your blood steam... it's an artificial drug... you know this, right?


----------



## She_Can't_Fix_Herself (Jul 11, 2011)

Life Sentence? said:


> Ever since the DPD started, I've suffered from cronic upper back, neck, and head tension! Actual muscle spasms are also a fairly frequent occurance. Hot showers, baths, massages, yoga, and meditation have all been handy for short term relief. Most of the time I just take lots of Ibuprofine. Unfortunately, it always comes back all to soon. Personally, I feel it is a side effect of functioning with DPD.


 I am chronically DP'd since I can remember (kid or teenager) and I have had terrible muscle knots in my neck and shoulders for ages... Interesting to hear you call it "a side effect of functioning with DPD" I guess it's nice to identify but sad to realize another way we have to suffer with functioning with DPD.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

when I first went to a doctor discuss my symptoms (early 80s) I didn't have the vocabulary to explain my symptoms. One of them is a feeling of tension on the left side of my head. He prescribed a drug called Sinequan and told me it was a muscle relaxant. It didn't help and just made the brain fog worse.

Many years later I found out that it was a tricyclic antidepressant with anxiolytic properties. Just the thing for DP/DR! Shame it didn't help.

Just googled it again and found out that a side effect is neck and back muscular spasms


----------

